# Need help with these species! Thanks



## OuiBonjour (Jul 12, 2020)

Hi there, anyone could help me identifying those ?

And could any of those fit in a 40g breeder, either as a species only or as part of a community of cichlid of the same area/lake ?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

As discussed in a earlier thread, skip the peacocks for the 36" tank.

1-Peacock
2-Peacock
3-Peacock
4-Peacock
5-Peacock
6-Ram
7-Eartheater. Not sure which one. Some mature at 6" and a pair could work.
8-Peacock
9-Tret or Front. Young specimen. Neither species is good for a 36" tank.
10-Peacock


----------



## OuiBonjour (Jul 12, 2020)

Darn. It seems like most of the ones that have the look I love are Peacocks 

I didn't find any Eartheaters of the right size that fits my tastes except the Tapajos, but I believe I could only have a pair and no other fishes with them in my 36"

Thanks for the help identifying these fish groups. I'll continue to monitor the other thread for stocking suggestions!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

OuiBonjour said:


> Darn. It seems like most of the ones that have the look I love are Peacocks
> 
> I didn't find any Eartheaters of the right size that fits my tastes except the Tapajos, but I believe I could only have a pair and no other fishes with them in my 36"
> 
> Thanks for the help identifying these fish groups. I'll continue to monitor the other thread for stocking suggestions!


Tapajos can easily grow to 10"+... you don't want them in a 36" tank.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The first 4 are various Peacocks, but #5 is a Gold Ram. This is a South American Dwarf species, tops out around 2.5 inches. They would do well in a planted 40 breeder. Soft water, likes temperatures in the low to mid 80s F.

The next is _Geophagus brasiliensis_, which can be a relatively large aggressive fish. If by Tapajos you mean the _Geophagus_ sp. "Red Head Tapajos", they top out around 8", though most rarely exceed 6". However, they would need at least a 4 foot tank. There are smaller species, mostly rare, but the fairly common Red Hump is one of the smallest, and behaves like a Malawian mouthbrooder.

Then you have another Peacock, followed by a Tanganyikan, _Neolamprologus tretocephalus_. Reputation is for being highly aggressive, I don't think you could keep them in a 40 breeder.

Last fish does not look like a Peacock to me, but Possibly a _Placidochromis_ of some sort. Not my area of expertise, however.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Last one looks like a Protomelas steveni taiwan reef.


----------

